# Help me QUICK



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

I am so angry. My 93 XE is dead in a parking lot and it is 19 degrees outside. When I turn the ignition, nothing happens, no lights come on, the dash and clock are all out. The engine does not turn over. I just had the alternator replaced last year. Please tell me as quickly as u can what you think is wrong, because I need to know if I have to go to wal-mart and buy a new battery or if it is something else. Please, I need this to get to school tomorrow! It is 8:40 right now and the only place that sells batteries that is still open closes at 12:00. Thanks guys.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Check the battery connections. The clamps are made of sheet metal (or whatever) not the heavy lead like in American cars.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

So do you think it defenitely has something to do with the battery? Can it be fixed by simply buying a new one and exchanging them? Anyone else had this? Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Just wiggle the terminals and see if they are cracked/corroded. Could also just be that you left a light on (door ajar, etc.).


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Was it all of a sudden? I agree with Centurion, the battery clamps are cheap...possibly cracked or corroded and not making a connection. When's the last time your battery was replaced and is it a maintence free battery?

Jody


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

I know you tried to jump it already, right?
If not try that, after you wiggled the cables to see if its a connection problem.

Sorry to here it's 19 outside. We are having highs of like 60. It got down to around 55 today, and I thought it was cold.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Ok, it turns out that the battery was dead. But that is just the beginning. I bought a new battery and while i was installing it the negative clamp came in contact with the oposite connector. It turns out that I just burned a bunch of relays. I had to drive the car a couple of miles with no tail lights/brake light, indicator, windshield wipers, heater or anything electrical except the headlights all in 2inches of snow that was getting worse, all to get to the garage to see what they could do. They said they would have to take out the dash and everything and it would take a couple of days. Does anyone know how much it will cost for the relays to be fixed and how long it will take?
Thanks


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

what part of ky are you in?


----------



## project_sentra (Nov 13, 2002)

*stuck in a parking lot*

Any time your car dies and no accessories come on, check for simple things first. Check your battery connections. If they are loose, tighten them. If they are tight, you can test your battery in different ways. ONE: put a 12V circuit tester to it. TWO: put the possitive and negative wires to a neon light to the battery. THREE: take the battery out, and take it to your local parts store, AUTOZONE, ADVANCE AUTO PARTS, and have them test it. They will test it for free.


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Correct me if I'm wrong kids, but aren't the relays in the engine bay? If so, hell, change them yourself.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

thats what I thought too... The shop will overcharge ya just go to advanced auto or auto zone and get the relays there...


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

GA16DESentraXE said:


> *Correct me if I'm wrong kids, but aren't the relays in the engine bay? If so, hell, change them yourself. *


Most of them are, however, there are quite a few fusible links under the dash also.

My suggestion is to purchase your favorite repair book start pulling relays from under the hood and learning how to test. If you look on top of the relay it shows where you have a constant current and the switch. Really easy to test. Get a test light and an ohms meter, good to have it all later, I have relays that have gone out, just to go out. My car and I have our little lovers spats on occasion, but as in life, I win or I beat her. j/k folks would never admit to that.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: stuck in a parking lot*



project_sentra said:


> *Any time your car dies and no accessories come on, check for simple things first. Check your battery connections. If they are loose, tighten them. If they are tight, you can test your battery in different ways. ONE: put a 12V circuit tester to it. TWO: put the possitive and negative wires to a neon light to the battery. THREE: take the battery out, and take it to your local parts store, AUTOZONE, ADVANCE AUTO PARTS, and have them test it. They will test it for free. *


I already tested the old battery and it came up dead, So I bought a new battery named PowerVolt, by Interstate. I managed to start the car relatively easily, but the clock and every electronic device was not working, except my headlights. Even the tail lights were gone. Which side of the engine bay are the relays on, and is there a chart that tells which relay is which like on the fuse area? How much do you think the garage will charge to replace them?
Thanks


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

have you checked the fuses? were any blown?


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Yes, I checked all of the fuses and then had them double checked at the shop. They were all fine.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Is this the relay box?*

Is this the relay box circled in yellow?


----------



## project_sentra (Nov 13, 2002)

*nice problem here....*

OK,so you have a new battery, and ur fuses are all fine.....next question is, have you done any installs lately that needed any wiring?


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Before I installed the new battery, everything was working but the car would not start. Then when I installed the new battery, the wrong clamps touched the wrong points on the battery. It burned the relays out for the tail lights, a/c, wipers, turnsignal, etc. All but the Headlights. I checked all the fuses and they were ok. I just need to know where the relay box is. Is it the one circled in yellow on the photo that is next to the battery?


----------



## DanniNX (Jan 7, 2003)

have you checked the fuses in the engine bay?


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

I noticed a box to the right of the battery that seems to have some electrical stuff in it. What box is that? Where are the fuses in the engine bay?


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Hahah... That sure is my engine.

I need to update my pics, I hooked my CAI back up...

But yes, that is the relay box that I was talking about.


----------



## project_sentra (Nov 13, 2002)

*GA16DESentraXE*

.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

For a second there I thought you were calling me all those names! What do you have against GA16DESENTRAXE anyway? Thanks for letting me use your engine bay pic GA16DE, it was the only one I could find in a hurry because I had just looked at ur site. Please don't let this thread get out of hand. I just need to know where the relays for the tail lights, indicator, clock, and a/c system are! I checked out the box that is in the pic above, but it just had these green and blue plugs, and the only one there that I needed was the A/C. Please help me and tell me where they are and what I need to change them! BTW: I don't know crap about electrical stuff.
Thanks


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'd check the three ignition/accesssory relays that are to the right of the fuse block under the dash. The top relay is rear defrost, the three below are ignition, the one in the middle of the lower three is accessory actually. Also check fusible links in the fuse box to the right of your battery as well as the fusible link just off your battery. It's a little box with a short wire to the battery terminal.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

alright project racer i think he gets the point, somtimes you can say things in less and more mature words.

and as for a 02' cavalier man cmon why would you even bring that up as being a cool car man shame on you .. anything cavalier sux period lol id take a metro over that shiii..  and stangs who cares they suck unless that have a v8 anyways.

jsut let things be somtimes and let people have there fun lol 
its like highschool they teach us evolution but i know that crap isnt right ..but somtimes you just gotta let em talk and blow it off.


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

i was gonna leave this thread alone, but hell y not... the cavalier? theyre ok i suppose, but i wouldnt have brought that up either completly OFF TOPIC...hell the whole reply was, xeracer was just askin a question in hopes to get a answer. anyways, i dont have a kill list, but i will tell ya this, i have a 94 xe and ive beat quite a few mustangs, not all by any means, but it CAN be done... wut a damn shame....


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

how does this make sense ???(quote) project_sentra: HOW THE HELL DO YOU EXPECT ANYONE TO BELIEVE THAT YOUR LITTLE RICER KEPT UP WITH A V6 STANG. THERES NO WAY YOUR LITTLE 4 BANGER KEPT UP WITH A STANG WHEN MY FRIEND’S CAR,, ’02 CAVI BY THE WAY.. SMOKES A V6 STANG BY OVER 4 CAR LENGTHS. (unquote) hmmmmm, now project jus stated that a lLITTLE 4 BANGER couldnt KEEP up with a stang YET his friends(notice its always sumone elses car) cavi SMOKES not jus keep up , but SMOKES a V6 stang by OVER 4 car lengths, , now im wonderin, u mention the stang was a v6 but didnt say what the "cavi" had, im assuming a 4 (hoping its a 6 cyl., it would make more sense) but assuming its a 4 cyl as is the sentra how are we to believe that MR PROJECT SENTRA? EVEN givin the cavi has a bit big displacement , the sentra is lighter by far.... which makes a world of difference considering its the torque not speed.. PS u didnt even mention if it was a 5 speed or an auto cavi either .. or if the vs stang was 5 spd or auto , theres a whole lotta factors,and i could go on forever,which im not, it jus amazes me how sumone as urself PROJECT could write sumthin like that jus to embarrass sumone for your enjoyment. you must lead a ruff life , tell me ... the name PROJECT_SENTRA is that becuz the sentra IS a project or its IN the projects ? the second choice would explain ALOT with your attitude.

no matter wut u drive build it to suit YOU , and enjoy the ride !


----------



## project_sentra (Nov 13, 2002)

Im not saying it cant be done. The 94-98 body style v6's arent a problem. The guy says that he beat all these other cars but only can hang with a v6 ...now that is funny. Now with the Cavalier. ROFLMAO 
DROPPED89 Why would you prefer a metro over a cavalier? Are you used to going slow and afraid to handle some power...lol ...Go check out www.car-stats.com . You will see that a 1994 SE-R (which is a better car than yours) runs the 1/4 mile in 15.8 . And The base model Cavalier runs 16.1 Ok Now I know that you don't have a good higher line sentra XE-R so iI gave you a little credit on that one. Well anyway. What does your car run in the 1/4 mile. I know personally of Cavaliers running 14.42 in the 1/4 mile with only an intake, exhaust and pulliers. Oh yea and a good driver. Now I have also seen highly modified cavaliers with more money invested than many people on this site will ever put into a car, running 11's. Now Back to the metro! You must be used to driving a slow car. A sentra is a good platform to work with . But, with only intake and fart cannon, (not cat back) can not beat the cars listed (300zx, grand am se, escort gt) and than only stay with a 3.8 v6 mustang of the newer bodystyle (pre-1999) Now if you say that you can beat a stock v8 mustang than my question is, Does the driver know that you are racing? Some of you will say yes, (mainly due to ricer flybys, or when the stang is turning) I'm not saying some haven't but hell, many of you will say I beat a mustang gt and funny thing is you can by the badges and dual exhaust. Thats called mustang rice. I guess rice is everywhere. Now I do know that you can beat a mustang if you use NAWZZZZZ.....lol. Or any other means of forced induction. But than again. What if the same amount of money was applied to these other cars. 


Lets see a 2002 cavaliers came with 3 motor options. 
115 hp 2.2 ohv
130 hp 2.4 dohc
140 hp 2.2 dohc

A geo metro may have 90 hp.
Hey its almost like a civic. Thats why you rather have a metro than a cavy. LOL.....

I would seriously like to know what some of your 1/8 and/or 1/4 mile times are. For comparison.... Not just numbers but pics of timeslips, and/or pics of cars going across line. Hey, anyone can make up numbers, Such as my geo metro runs 9's cause I have NAWZ, 2 big bottles....that I got for tonight. Yes I know that I am making jokes with TFAF lines but hey any ricer can dream ! I am not a ricer I just state the facts and know how ppl will make anything up to be cool....HOLLA


----------



## project_sentra (Nov 13, 2002)

The sentra is a project car. Plan on motor swap. The cavy was an auto and the stang was a manual. The cavy was also stock at the time and the v6 stang has a Raven muffler. Go to your local dragstrip and watch some times people run.


----------



## project_sentra (Nov 13, 2002)

.


----------



## project_sentra (Nov 13, 2002)

ok, I was mistaken about the 2.4 hp ratings. they are 140 hp and 155 ft lbs torque.


Now for the stats on the v6 mustang
http://www.car-stats.com/stats/showstats/showstatsgivenid.aspx


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

your tooooo funny project, ever thought about stand up comedy , or do tomatoes and eggs scare ya? nice job on the instant messenger, and for you to say ur 20 i could swore u were 15 maybe 16. but thats it. u know the library doenst stay open all nite, maybe u can go over your friends house and use his computer, o wait, you WERE on his computer, projects dont offer fone lines huh ? specially in alabama , damn wut a combo. the alabama projects..... 

most dont have a clue wut im talking bout , but project_bitch , i mean sentra does... when he loses on aim he warns people.... then he signs off like a ....... u get the idea
get a life or better yet get aNOTHER 100 dollar car thats been sitin around for years, then have the nerve to talk about sumone elses...lol 

sh** this aint even worth my time EVEN AT 1AM ...


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey guess what? This thread has nothing to do with this other BS so fucking knock it off. And who the hell do you think you are project_sentra, that you need to tell everyone their goddamn business? That you need to set everyone straight. Although I may agree with you on various points, and understand where you're coming from, you're still out of line shotting off at everyone. And the fact remains, your car is rotting in a field. I'm not defending anyone's point of view but I'll tell you one thing, I held my own against many more powerful and higher regarded cars than my '93 XE was. Guys over at the SR20DE forum wouldn't have it that I beat a guy in an old school DSM. They made excuses for him, as did I but regardless, when I raced him I pulled on him. There's a thing called HP to weight ratio and no matter how much HP and TQ an engine has, the effect of weight is compounded when trying to be quick and fast. There's a reason guys in moderatly modded SE-R's smoke guys in mustangs and camaro's. There's a reason guys can run mid 14's NA. It's weight more than it's HP and TQ.


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

SO TRUE, I JUS DIDNT FEEL LIKE WASTIN ANOTHER PAGE WORTH.
THANX TOOLAPCFAN


----------

